# S02 error after fresh drive and factory VHD restore



## adam chasen (Jun 26, 2021)

Received the factory VHD for the TCD748000 (thanks @*ggieseke*) and successfully loaded onto a 2020 production 1TB. The device is "active" and has "lifetime" according to my tivo.com account.

Alas, I am unable to complete guided setup with an S02 error in the "Loading Info" stage on "Getting Setup Into" after it gets to 99%.

Next steps for me are to confirm the software version is 20.7.2 or higher and attempt a hard drive SMART test via kickstart code.

Any other pointers?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

adam chasen said:


> Received the factory VHD for the TCD748000 (thanks @*ggieseke*) and successfully loaded onto a 2020 production 1TB. The device is "active" and has "lifetime" according to my tivo.com account.
> 
> Alas, I am unable to complete guided setup with an S02 error in the "Loading Info" stage on "Getting Setup Into" after it gets to 99%.
> 
> ...


Would not fiddle with the TiVo HDD diagnostics. They tend to hang. Remove it and use WD Diagnostic tools. 
Did you do complete read and write diagnostic on the drive before restoring the image. 
Consider a KS 57 and/or 58. 
Other consideration is to disconnect the TiVo from the internet for 3 days for it to digest the data it currently has.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## adam chasen (Jun 26, 2021)

Looking for additional ideas.

The TiVo was disconnected for >3 days before I put in the new drive created with the "factory image" from @*ggieseke*. I can try the 3 day thing, but I don't think it is the TiVo from the internet for 3 days for it to digest the data it currently has issue. I am stuck in guided setup (as it is a factory image drive), so it will just hang out on that screen for a few days I guess.

The original drive died badly so I am using a 2020 manufactured Seagate 1TB drive. The Seagate drive was in service without issues (but I have not run "manufacturer tools" diagnostics on it).









I ran a Kickstart 57 and got the "green screen" and let that run to completion.

Shorter SMART tests on the drive and they Passed









The version reports 20.7.4b.RC3 (which was in the name of the factory image VHD file @*ggieseke* provided, so it doesn't appear to be a "too old version" issue.









Tried with ZIP Code '00000' and received the same S02 error.


----------



## adam chasen (Jun 26, 2021)

Still no dice. Waited the three days with the network disconnected and still get the S02 error.

1 hour on phone support with TiVo had them request a kickstart 57 (which I already have done) and then ended the session (because it was going to take up to 3 hours).

Is there possibly a step I am missing in the VHD restore via DvrBARS? Do I need to adjust something for the different brand drive? (it is exactly the same size)

Still returning S02 on "Loading info" step of "Getting Setup Info" screen after it reaches 99%


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

adam chasen said:


> Still no dice. Waited the three days with the network disconnected and still get the S02 error.
> 
> 1 hour on phone support with TiVo had them request a kickstart 57 (which I already have done) and then ended the session (because it was going to take up to 3 hours).
> 
> ...


Try a Kickstart 76543210. This is a factory reset. See if this solves the problem. If not would zero out the whole drive and try again.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## adam chasen (Jun 26, 2021)

Can confirm the "factory reset" kickstart (76543210) did the trick! First time I have seen this option (somehow). Thanks for the tip.


----------



## JoJetSki (Jul 25, 2006)

My Tivo TCD748000 hard drive died. I bought a new WD 4tb (original was a 1tb) got an image from @*ggieseke* did a wddiag read and write across the whole drive did a quick restore using dvrbars went to boot the tivo and it would not boot. Noticed some of the capacitors were bulging so I bought a new power supply from weaknees. After installing the power supply tivo boots up and reads the 4tb drive fine. Ran guided setup and I get to the loading info and I get the s02 error after 99%. I zero'd out the drive and did a full image restore got the same results. Ran Kickstart 56 and still stuck at the Error s02. Ran the download guide data multiple times and still stuck at the same error. The tivo never gets through the verifying stage so I never get to the main screen post guided setup. I ran Kickstart 76543210. Tivo sat at the don't turn me off I am doing a reset screen for over 4 hours. Tivo would just go back to that screen if I tried to reboot after the 4 hours. I thought maybe the image I had wasn't handling the 4tb drive well so I imaged and put in a 2tb drive. Same results I get stuck at the loading screen error s02.

I am open to suggestions.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

JoJetSki said:


> My Tivo TCD748000 hard drive died. I bought a new WD 4tb (original was a 1tb) got an image from @*ggieseke* did a wddiag read and write across the whole drive did a quick restore using dvrbars went to boot the tivo and it would not boot. Noticed some of the capacitors were bulging so I bought a new power supply from weaknees. After installing the power supply tivo boots up and reads the 4tb drive fine. Ran guided setup and I get to the loading info and I get the s02 error after 99%. I zero'd out the drive and did a full image restore got the same results. Ran Kickstart 56 and still stuck at the Error s02. Ran the download guide data multiple times and still stuck at the same error. The tivo never gets through the verifying stage so I never get to the main screen post guided setup. I ran Kickstart 76543210. Tivo sat at the don't turn me off I am doing a reset screen for over 4 hours. Tivo would just go back to that screen if I tried to reboot after the 4 hours. I thought maybe the image I had wasn't handling the 4tb drive well so I imaged and put in a 2tb drive. Same results I get stuck at the loading screen error s02.
> 
> I am open to suggestions.


Restore ggieseke image and upon first boot do a KS 58. Then on reboot set it up. 

If you get the error again then let the tivo run air gapped from the network for 3 to 4 days


Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJetSki (Jul 25, 2006)

jmbach said:


> Restore ggieseke image and upon first boot do a KS 58. Then on reboot set it up.
> 
> If you get the error again then let the tivo run air gapped from the network for 3 to 4 days
> 
> ...


So I re-imaged the drive and on first boot did the 58. The first thing it did was to say it was installing and update. This puzzles me because according to weeknees the 58 is "Same behavior as 57, presumably with rudimentary defragmentation. " and the 57 is "Causes a GSOD (green screen of death) to appear while it checks and attempts to repair any file system problems. " Neither of which refer to installing updates.

I never saw the GSOD it just went to setup after doing the update.

The Tivo is still in the "Getting Setup Info" and has the error S02 and has not gone on to the verifying stage. I have unplugged the ethernet. Was the purpose of running the 58 to run the GSOD and since I didn't should I run the KS 58 again?

JoJetSki


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

JoJetSki said:


> So I re-imaged the drive and on first boot did the 58. The first thing it did was to say it was installing and update. This puzzles me because according to weeknees the 58 is "Same behavior as 57, presumably with rudimentary defragmentation. " and the 57 is "Causes a GSOD (green screen of death) to appear while it checks and attempts to repair any file system problems. " Neither of which refer to installing updates.
> 
> I never saw the GSOD it just went to setup after doing the update.
> 
> ...


You could run the KS 58 again. Main thing it needs to do is process the current data it has without adding any new data. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

JoJetSki said:


> My Tivo TCD748000 hard drive died. I bought a new WD 4tb (original was a 1tb) got an image from @*ggieseke* did a wddiag read and write across the whole drive did a quick restore using dvrbars went to boot the tivo and it would not boot. Noticed some of the capacitors were bulging so I bought a new power supply from weaknees. After installing the power supply tivo boots up and reads the 4tb drive fine. Ran guided setup and I get to the loading info and I get the s02 error after 99%. I zero'd out the drive and did a full image restore got the same results. Ran Kickstart 56 and still stuck at the Error s02. Ran the download guide data multiple times and still stuck at the same error. The tivo never gets through the verifying stage so I never get to the main screen post guided setup. I ran Kickstart 76543210. Tivo sat at the don't turn me off I am doing a reset screen for over 4 hours. Tivo would just go back to that screen if I tried to reboot after the 4 hours. I thought maybe the image I had wasn't handling the 4tb drive well so I imaged and put in a 2tb drive. Same results I get stuck at the loading screen error s02.
> 
> I am open to suggestions.


You say you bought a WD 4TB but did not mention the model. Blues and Reds will most likely not work, need a Red PLUS or a Purple (and the latest model Purple may not work, the one with a "22" in the model number.) However since the 2TB has same problem maybe not the drive. Unless the 2TB is an SMR drive (key is CMR drive needs to be used, not SMR).


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Also as jmbach mentions. I personally have experienced S03 with older models that have not updated in quite awhile, S02 seems same category of error. When there is a lot of data loading it needs to complete before connecting again. Can take 24 hours or more. If it does a new connection before background load is complete you would pretty much be starting over.

"Service Connection Failed Errors

If your TiVo DVR experiences service connection failures after it has downloaded data, one of the following messages will display:


Service connection failed while expanding (S01, S301, or D01)
Service connection failed while preparing (S02, S302, or D02)
Service connection failed while loading (S03, S303, or D03)
Service connection failed while indexing (S04, S304, or D04) 
Resolution

When you receive one of these errors, disconnect the DVR from the network and let it run for 2 to 3 days without making a service call. This will allow the DVR to process its existing data and allow access to new data from the service."


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

adam chasen said:


> Can confirm the "factory reset" kickstart (76543210) did the trick! First time I have seen this option (somehow). Thanks for the tip.


I'm currently in the same position you were in. It runs the loading until 99% and then kicks it into s02. I've been trying to do this factory reset kickstart but the pause button is not locking it into that mode. I do have other TiVo equipment in the area and I'm wondering whether that's blocking it from going to the unit in question. I'd be so happy if I could do that factory reset off of the kickstart. I tried calling the TiVo people and I told them I'd like them to rerun the software but they said they don't do squat for premiere anymore. The terabyte drive is the WD red plus so from what I'm reading that should be fine. I know I've got the latest images. So close yet so far. Anyway I'm sure there's a good answer and I'm sure I'll get it. Thanks.


----------



## JoJetSki (Jul 25, 2006)

Dav Sugarman said:


> I'm currently in the same position you were in. It runs the loading until 99% and then kicks it into s02. I've been trying to do this factory reset kickstart but the pause button is not locking it into that mode. I do have other TiVo equipment in the area and I'm wondering whether that's blocking it from going to the unit in question. I'd be so happy if I could do that factory reset off of the kickstart. I tried calling the TiVo people and I told them I'd like them to rerun the software but they said they don't do squat for premiere anymore. The terabyte drive is the WD red plus so from what I'm reading that should be fine. I know I've got the latest images. So close yet so far. Anyway I'm sure there's a good answer and I'm sure I'll get it. Thanks.


I know for me the resolve was to get a different image from ggieseke and that fixed my problem the first time with the different image.


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

JoJetSki said:


> I know for me the resolve was to get a different image from ggieseke and that fixed my problem the first time with the different image.


Thank you for the comment. He was kind enough to send me the latest and greatest a few days ago which turns out to be the same one he sent me about a year and a half ago. I can't help but thinking the TiVo knows the answer to this but they'd rather not share it because their answer is you should buy newer equipment from them. Call me a cynic..


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

Dav Sugarman said:


> Thank you for the comment. He was kind enough to send me the latest and greatest a few days ago which turns out to be the same one he sent me about a year and a half ago. I can't help but thinking the TiVo knows the answer to this but they'd rather not share it because their answer is you should buy newer equipment from them. Call me a cynic..


Right now I've got it unplugged from the network and would do it for 3 days hoping it will do a full reboot or whatever after that time as some suggest. I'm not too confident this will change anything. I would love to do a Kickstart but I can't get the blue and yellow light to bounce back and forth to put in a code. I would love to put in the 76543210 code. If anybody has any advice on how to effectively get it to kickstart that would be great. I've tried holding it close, holding it far and covering up a Tivo mini I have sitting there.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I don't have your model Tivo but can you do a clear and delete everything?


----------



## nraygun (Nov 29, 2003)

In the same boat on a newly imaged 2TB WD drive in a TiVo Premiere. Currently running kickstart 57. The image I had is called TCD746320-20.7.4.RC42 and I used DvrBARS to restore it, then expanded it with jmfs.

How I got here: Had a power outage a week or so ago and it seemed to have zapped my 2nd TiVo(all panel lights blinking). I tried a new hard drive as configured above, but no go. I then ordered a replacement power supply from eBay and it seems to be alive! But now I get this S02 error during setup with the new drive. I still have the old drive which might not have anything wrong with it since the original problem was the power supply. I'll try the old drive as a last resort.

Next steps:

Let kickstart 57 do its thing for the next 3 hours and try setup again
If 57 doesn't work, I'll try kickstart 76543210 (where is this code documented?)
If 76543210 doesn't work, I'll try the original hard drive that was in there (which is a drive I think I created a few years ago and was working fine). I hope one of the above steps works because then I'll have a process for when the hard drive fails.

If anyone has other suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## nraygun (Nov 29, 2003)

I wound up putting the old drive back into it and it worked. I had to call Xfinity to reactivate the CableCard. I'm all good for now.
I was hoping I could get the new drive working. Sooner or later this drive will blow out and I the process I followed to replace it didn't work.


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

Soapm said:


> I don't have your model Tivo but can you do a clear and delete everything?


Couldn't get into that setting. Just kept going to Guided setup and then failing with S02 at 99% loaded. Currently waiting for new hard drive to arrive.


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

I got another WD 3 TB Red Plus and ran the WD dashboard. It succeeded on short version but didn't make it thru the long version. I did run it thru DVBars short and long version successfully with the image supplied to me recently. Same problem of failing at 99% downloading. No other option than to restart setup. I do have a 500 Gig drive that works fine the the 750500. I still cant get it to kickstart. Although Tivo doesn't want to talk to me about the Premier as they call it a legacy unit, I'm wondering if they have the ability to kickstart it. I've also considered starting the unit up with my working 500 Gig drive and swapping the drives out while on in hopes of then being able to get to option to set to factory default. Every fiber of my being tells me this is a bad idea, but I do think outside the box. Thanks to all who have shared their knowledge !!


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm thinking of going to Plan B which would be to make my TCD748000 my hub and with another stroke or 2 I'll be able to transfer stuff there and then access it thru My Shows, other devices. Not the ideal but would allow me a 3 Ter library.
G, could you send me the image for the TCD748000 3 Ter. This is a less than ideal solution but life is not always fair. 
Best Wishes, Dave


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Dav Sugarman said:


> I'm thinking of going to Plan B which would be to make my TCD748000 my hub and with another stroke or 2 I'll be able to transfer stuff there and then access it thru My Shows, other devices. Not the ideal but would allow me a 3 Ter library.
> G, could you send me the image for the TCD748000 3 Ter. This is a less than ideal solution but life is not always fair.
> Best Wishes, Dave


Sent.


----------



## chapelrun (Aug 4, 2019)

Sorry to ask - but does anyone know the technical details of what is causing the "Error S02". I have a theory but it is only a guess. I've been fighting with a TCD746320 - which I've tried many things with but with no success yet. The next thing I need to try is a Clear Everything - but I almost always leave that as the last step. Anyway here is the theory - if the Tivo was previously used for Cable (which it was) - and now is trying to be used for OTA only - it must go through the Guided Setup to get to OTA. But it seems like the Tivo "remembers" something about the old Cable setup (possibly the Cable Card) - and therefore you must do a Clear Everything to get it to work. Again that is just a theory - - because I don't know that for sure.

I've made some mistakes along the way in trying to get this fixed but sure I'm learning alot! One mistake was going back to the original drive - everything came up (and at that point I should have done a Clear Everything) but of course I did not. And now the original drive is also giving the dreaded "Error S02".

I'm no expert with Tivo's but have been using them for many years. This one has me stumped. Any thoughts on the best way to proceed?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

chapelrun said:


> Sorry to ask - but does anyone know the technical details of what is causing the "Error S02". I have a theory but it is only a guess. I've been fighting with a TCD746320 - which I've tried many things with but with no success yet. The next thing I need to try is a Clear Everything - but I almost always leave that as the last step. Anyway here is the theory - if the Tivo was previously used for Cable (which it was) - and now is trying to be used for OTA only - it must go through the Guided Setup to get to OTA. But it seems like the Tivo "remembers" something about the old Cable setup (possibly the Cable Card) - and therefore you must do a Clear Everything to get it to work. Again that is just a theory - - because I don't know that for sure.
> 
> I've made some mistakes along the way in trying to get this fixed but sure I'm learning alot! One mistake was going back to the original drive - everything came up (and at that point I should have done a Clear Everything) but of course I did not. And now the original drive is also giving the dreaded "Error S02".
> 
> I'm no expert with Tivo's but have been using them for many years. This one has me stumped. Any thoughts on the best way to proceed?


As far as I know it's affecting all Premieres unless they're already running the latest software, even when using a clean image that has already been through a C&DE and doesn't have any previous data (OTA or cable). I'm working on an updated 746 image that should be ready for testing in a few days.


----------



## chapelrun (Aug 4, 2019)

It kind of begs the question. Is Tivo trying to kill the Series 4 devices? They are really great boxes!! I've had 2's, 3's, 4's and Roamio OTA's and the Series 4 are by far my favorite. BTW, thanks for the update - - so possibly something in the Image that is causing it to get to 99% - but then not completely finish? Also, I have not found anyone who leaves it off the network for 3 or 4 days - - and then gets it work (just a waste of time - IMHO). Thanks again for all your efforts!!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

chapelrun said:


> Sorry to ask - but does anyone know the technical details of what is causing the "Error S02". I have a theory but it is only a guess. I've been fighting with a TCD746320 - which I've tried many things with but with no success yet. The next thing I need to try is a Clear Everything - but I almost always leave that as the last step. Anyway here is the theory - if the Tivo was previously used for Cable (which it was) - and now is trying to be used for OTA only - it must go through the Guided Setup to get to OTA. But it seems like the Tivo "remembers" something about the old Cable setup (possibly the Cable Card) - and therefore you must do a Clear Everything to get it to work. Again that is just a theory - - because I don't know that for sure.
> 
> I've made some mistakes along the way in trying to get this fixed but sure I'm learning alot! One mistake was going back to the original drive - everything came up (and at that point I should have done a Clear Everything) but of course I did not. And now the original drive is also giving the dreaded "Error S02".
> 
> I'm no expert with Tivo's but have been using them for many years. This one has me stumped. Any thoughts on the best way to proceed?


I sent you a test image. Let me know if it works.


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

Ggieseke , Amazing !! Is it possible to send one for 750 3 Ter?
I would love to test it against the S02. Just curious, if I had movies recorded on a 748 3 Ter hard drive and put the 750 3 Ter VHD on it, would it work in the 750? I'm assuming this is a simple question for you, but if not, I can test and let you know the results.


----------



## DBcook (Feb 2, 2007)

Hate to jump on the bandwagon but.. Me Too! Tried installing a previous image on new hard drive and now getting the dreaded S02 error on XL4


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Dav Sugarman said:


> Ggieseke , Amazing !! Is it possible to send one for 750 3 Ter?
> I would love to test it against the S02. Just curious, if I had movies recorded on a 748 3 Ter hard drive and put the 750 3 Ter VHD on it, would it work in the 750? I'm assuming this is a simple question for you, but if not, I can test and let you know the results.


The test image that I sent @chapelrun is for a TCD746320, and is based on a new 746 image that I received from another TCF member. It will *not* work on a 750 or 758 (my own 750 is stuck in the same S02 loop), and using a drive or image from a different model of Premiere is no longer possible.

I need fresh DvrBARS truncated 750 and 758 images from anyone with a working box that's already running 20.7.4d.RC15 on a factory size drive and willing to run Clear & Delete Everything.


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> The test image that I sent @chapelrun is for a TCD746320, and is based on a new 746 image that I received from another TCF member. It will *not* work on a 750 or 758 (my own 750 is stuck in the same S02 loop), and using a drive or image from a different model of Premiere is no longer possible.
> 
> I need fresh DvrBARS truncated 750 and 758 images from anyone with a working box that's already running 20.7.4d.RC15 on a factory size drive and willing to run Clear & Delete Everything.


I do have a 500 gig drive working in my 750. I'd be more than happy to do whatever you need.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Dav Sugarman said:


> I do have a 500 gig drive working in my 750. I'd be more than happy to do whatever you need.


That would be fantastic! I sent instructions in our private conversation, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

Did the VHD come through? I created it and then I put it in your Dropbox thing and hit send and it seemed to be hanging up and I had to run. Movie was pretty good.


----------



## chapelrun (Aug 4, 2019)

ggieseke said:


> I sent you a test image. Let me know if it works.


Sorry for the delay - - Christmas Stuff

I restored the original drive (320GB) with your new Image using DvrBARS - - and it worked GREAT!!

When it got to 99% - - it finished that setup just fine and went on and completed. Was the Verify step below that a new step?

If you are able to say - - what was causing the previous build to stop at the 99% and give the Error S02?

Would you like me to also test on larger drives using the same Image?

BTW -- this is a GREAT Christmas present - - Thank you!! Thank you!! Thank you!! We appreciate all the hard work on this!!

chapelrun


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

chapelrun said:


> Sorry for the delay - - Christmas Stuff
> 
> I restored the original drive (320GB) with your new Image using DvrBARS - - and it worked GREAT!!
> 
> ...


I don't remember seeing that Verify step before, but it has been there during the first connection in Guided Setup since at least 20.7.4 came out.

As far as I can tell, the S02 error is caused whenever a Premiere needs to update the software for any reason. This is fairly recent and not related to any particular software version, so I think TiVo shut down the servers that enable updates.


----------



## countertop (18 d ago)

My TCD750500's giving me this error. I just pulled the unit out of my closet and I've never replaced the drive in the unit. What can I do to fix it?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

countertop said:


> My TCD750500's giving me this error. I just pulled the unit out of my closet and I've never replaced the drive in the unit. What can I do to fix it?


I just got a 750 image running the latest software (20.7.4d.RC15) and finalized it today. Image sent.


----------



## Bat149 (17 d ago)

Same issue with my TCD746320 with a 4TB drive installed. What can I do?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Bat149 said:


> Same issue with my TCD746320 with a 4TB drive installed. What can I do?


Image sent.


----------

